# Diarrhea without the typical pain



## comguay (Apr 13, 2009)

Diarrhea without the typical pain that gets better after passing stools does pain always have to be present to be IBS?? I have had this pain before but not with this bout??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pain that goes away after a BM is a classic IBS symptom.You do not need pain all the time for IBS.Discomfort also counts. So if you are bloated and have extreme urgency that counts for IBS. It isn't just (pun intended) gut wrenching pain that has you curled up screaming that counts. Every discomfort counts.There is functional diarrhea which is diarrhea with no pain or discomfort.If you have large amounts of watery diarrhea with no pain that sometimes something causing osmotic diarrhea which is not IBS or functional diarrhea.Strangely with my IBS when I had bad diarrhea from a GI infection I had no pain, it was the only time during that year the IBS was really painful that I was pain free (watery diarrhea every 30-40 minutes)Fewer symptoms than a full IBS set is usually still functional, just not IBS. All the symptoms of all other functional diseases are treated exactly the same way as IBS so it really doesn't matter if your doctor give you the exact same anti-diarrheal and says it is for Functional Diarrhea or for IBS-diarrhea.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi there.I get the diarrhea with NO pain at all just EXTREME urgency.







As you would understand I have to make sure, if I go out anywhere, that there is a bathroom close by. I live in fear that "I won't make it on time"







Well so far so good. I have had luck on my side so far.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

AnotherOzzieI have diarrhoea with very bad urgency too, i rarely get pain, the only reason i know i want to go is that i get alot of sudden movement in the bottom of my abdomin and in my rectum, and very little time to make it to the bathroom, hence makes going out nearly impossible, even with taking 2 immodium every day.


----------

